# How Would You Solve Homeless Problem?



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Off the top of my head without doing any research, I would divide homeless into 3 main categories:

Medical which would include drugs, mental, physical illness
Misfortune
Choice


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> Off the top of my head without doing any research, I would divide homeless into 3 main categories:
> 
> Medical which would include drugs, mental, physical illness
> Misfortune
> Choice


That sounds right to me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

What problem ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It can't be "solved".
It can only be mitigated too some degree.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

There really isn’t “A Problem”
To solve. The evicted mom with a job faced a different problem than a abused vet.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I would build a town in the middle of the woods, with a big high wall and locked on the outside. I'd put the homeless people in there to run things.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I think Wolf Mom posted a while back about taking old military bases and turning them in to rehabilitation centers for some homeless. Providing mental health services, addiction services, retraining, etc. sounds like an interesting idea. 
My city has plenty of available beds in shelters but many homeless eschew the shelters preferring to camp under bridges and in front of businesses. Sink-bathing in Starbucks and sprawling in the library and city hall. Which makes non homeless users steer clear. On Sunday I saw a homeless guy inside the downtown shopping mall by the Santa area, till the mall cops came to escort him out. It sounds mean to say but he really smelled horrible. People were leaving the Santa line in droves. The shelters provide showers and laundry...clearly he isn’t using them.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> My city has plenty of available beds in shelters but many homeless eschew the shelters preferring to camp under bridges and in front of businesses.


That's why the problem can't be solved.
For many it's a choice, and there's no way to force them to comply short of a prison sentence.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I think Wolf Mom posted a while back about taking old military bases and turning them in to rehabilitation centers for some homeless. Providing mental health services, addiction services, retraining, etc. sounds like an interesting idea.
> My city has plenty of available beds in shelters but many homeless eschew the shelters preferring to camp under bridges and in front of businesses. Sink-bathing in Starbucks and sprawling in the library and city hall. Which makes non homeless users steer clear. On Sunday I saw a homeless guy inside the downtown shopping mall by the Santa area, till the mall cops came to escort him out. It sounds mean to say but he really smelled horrible. People were leaving the Santa line in droves. The shelters provide showers and laundry...clearly he isn’t using them.


You better hope the homeless don't camp out on rainy days in the section of the library you want. Ripe O Rooney


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> That's why the problem can't be solved.
> For many it's a choice, and there's no way to force them to comply short of a prison sentence.


I’m not sure forced compliance wouldn’t be helpful.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’m not sure forced compliance wouldn’t be helpful.


It's not legal though unless being homeless is criminalized.
Some towns want to do that, while others want to be "sanctuaries".


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> You better hope the homeless don't camp out on rainy days in the section of the library you want. Ripe O Rooney


Oh, they do. The downtown branch had to put blue lights in the men’s rest rooms so the addicts couldn’t find their veins to shoot up. Unfortunately they just started shooting up in the aisles so they took the blue lights away. My grandkids stopped going when the ho else’s started sprawling out in the kids section. Meanwhile, the library board welcomes them and is already busy enough finding enough drag queens to read to children during story hours.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's not legal though unless being homeless is criminalized.
> Some towns want to do that, while others want to be "sanctuaries".


yes, a town on the west side of our state is doing this. Not sure it’s homelessness that’s being criminalized, but loitering, illegal camping, drug offenses, public drunkenness, etc.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Per haps random public bathrooms and showers. 
Parking lots with security.


----------



## The Paw (May 19, 2006)

A Canadian Lit review categorized a number of homelessness strategies as follows. Within each category of course, there are variations on the theme. Details at the link:

Permanent independent housing 30% 
Transitional shelters and housing 20% 
Policy initiatives 14% 
Institutional discharge planning 9% 
Monetary assistance 8% 
Housing mediation 8% 
Modified therapeutic communities 6% 
Supportive housing 6%

https://www.homelesshub.ca/sites/default/files/pauly_programevaluation_sept2012.pdf


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

My dogs don't sleep in the dog house


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> My dogs don't sleep in the dog house


as long as they aren’t insisting on sleeping your neighbors beds or yards, I’d say that’s fine.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Lisa in WA said:


> Oh, they do. The downtown branch had to put blue lights in the men’s rest rooms so the addicts couldn’t find their veins to shoot up. Unfortunately they just started shooting up in the aisles so they took the blue lights away. My grandkids stopped going when the ho else’s started sprawling out in the kids section. Meanwhile, the library board welcomes them and is already busy enough finding enough drag queens to read to children during story hours.


I really really have a problem with the pushing of drag queens to my children.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> as long as they aren’t insisting on sleeping your neighbors beds or yards, I’d say that’s fine.


My point being, I don't think some of these homeless folks want to be house bound.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

If you wish to "solve" the homeless problem, you must be prepared for authoritarian measures. 

Send the mentally ill to treatment centers. Send the dopers to rehab or prison. Wage unrelenting, deadly war on the cartels, execute the leaders. Send the chronically lazy to work camps, work or die. 

Both the dope heads and the chronically lazy can be reformed pretty easily. We'd lose about 10% the first few months, almost none after that. 

Almost all but the mentally ill could be returned to society within two or three years with the clear understanding that they have had their chance and regression is hard labor for life.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> My point being, I don't think some of these homeless folks want to be house bound.


Well, yes, I understand that. Nor do homeowners and business owners like them sleeping on their lawns and pooping on the sidewalks.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> Well, yes, I understand that. Nor do homeowners and business owners like them sleeping on their lawns and pooping on the sidewalks.


Well, yes, I understand that.

People in Sturgis let me sleep on their lawn, but I did not poop on their sidewalk.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

HDRider said:


> Well, yes, I understand that.
> 
> People in Sturgis let me sleep on their lawn, but I did not poop on their sidewalk.


You sir, are a prince among men.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

step 1. Enforce law. Those that are troublesome should then end up institutionalized or in jail. Those that are just "odd ducks" and don't bother anyone will be fine because they're not breaking the law. It's mostly drugs and mental illness. Neither of those categories need to be on the streets they'll either be victims or perpetrators.

step 2. Protectionist tariffs along with forced deportation of illegal immigrants and cut legal immigration down to almost nothing. Immigrants are used to bust unions and drive cost of labor down. That along with outsourcing of production removes jobs and makes the jobs present crap pay.

step 3. We need some sort of eugenic policy that incentives children for intelligent, hard working people and disincentivizes it for others. Mutational load is increasing in the general population and this is leading to a surge of mental problems, decline in general intelligence and other deviations from healthy norms.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

dyrne said:


> step 1. Enforce law. Those that are troublesome should then end up institutionalized or in jail. Those that are just "odd ducks" and don't bother anyone will be fine because they're not breaking the law. It's mostly drugs and mental illness. Neither of those categories need to be on the streets they'll either be victims or perpetrators.
> 
> step 2. Protectionist tariffs along with forced deportation of illegal immigrants and cut legal immigration down to almost nothing. Immigrants are used to bust unions and drive cost of labor down. That along with outsourcing of production removes jobs and makes the jobs present crap pay.
> 
> step 3. We need some sort of eugenic policy that incentives children for intelligent, hard working people and disincentivizes it for others. Mutational load is increasing in the general population and this is leading to a surge of mental problems, decline in general intelligence and other deviations from healthy norms.


You will never be elected to office.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Forcast said:


> I really really have a problem with the pushing of drag queens to my children.


Nip that in the bud.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Affordable housing seems to be a problem for many of the working poor.

I just read a story about a town in Colorado that has a church or business opening their parking lot overnight to people that purchase a permit, and are accepted to the program. It mentioned strict rules, verify employment.
They stay in their cars overnight until 8 the next morning. Permits available for a very small number of workers.
Its an attempt to combat a problem.
https://www.summitdaily.com/news/su...t-parking-pilot-program-for-working-homeless/


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

the homeless problem may very well solve itself.

my dad always said " if you put to many calves in a pen,they walk in each other crap and they start to get sick"

I think this works for humans also. rats and other vermin abound in homeless encampments. history repeats itself over and over.

a homeless encampment is basically a primitive village. there are times in our history that that alone caused huge die offs of the population.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't know the answer, but I can tell you one thing for sure: The more money, food stamps, free food, housing, clothing, cell phones, medical benefits, etc., that the workers in this country give to the "needy" people via government handouts, the more "needy" people there will be.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

My brother runs a mission for the homeless, addicted, ex-cons, etc. He actually goes into the woods on the edge of town where they camp out. He does sort of a triage. He asks them point blank if they want help getting off the booze and drugs, if not he doesn't want them to waste his time. Many have no intention of changing but plenty take him up on his offer and end up in his Mission. Of those some soon get kicked out or leave because they didn't really want to change, they just wanted a warm bed and a hot meal before they got stoned again. Then there are the mentally ill, which he can't help (although he sure thinks he can). Sadly he has found a place where the young people live in the large drain pipes under the city once they turn 18 and are kicked out of the foster system. they have no money, no family, nothing to drive, no address, no skills, so it's pretty hard to get a job. All they have is each other and they soon fall into bad habits and/or become victims themselves. But, every now and then he hits upon someone who got sick and couldn't work, who lost their job or home, etc. and just needed a free place to live and a little help in getting a job before graduating to their own apartment and independent living. I could never do what he does. I always see them as hopeless yet he thinks he can save them all. In actuality it ends up being somewhere in between.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Miss Kay, God bless your brother. Helping one person in that desperate of a situation is something not many can or would do.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

He does it because he has been there. He was an addict for many years and served time for manslaughter for killing someone while driving drunk. He changed and now devotes his life to trying to help those who were just like him. Like he says, it takes one to know one!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> the homeless problem may very well solve itself.
> 
> my dad always said " if you put to many calves in a pen,they walk in each other crap and they start to get sick"
> 
> ...


Let nature take its course.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

HDRider said:


> My point being, I don't think some of these homeless folks want to be house bound.


Some don't. There are those who are "homeless" by choice in that they simply shun conventional housing in favor of a nomadic lifestyle living in RV's, vans, box trucks, etc.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

AmericanStand said:


> Per haps random public bathrooms and showers.
> Parking lots with security.


Do you feel that will solve the homeless problem?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Our county poor farm ran for almost 70 years up into the late 1940s / early 1950s housing pauper families in cabins , single males and females in barracks and elderly /disabled with no families in a nursing facility acceptable to that period.

While residents of the farm, the poor who were physically able worked the crops and livestock that supplied the farm food and produce for sale on the open market to help the county keep it funded.

Some of the folks I knew growing up who had farms and businesses in our area were born at the county poor farm in the 1930s and told us young folks how the administration of the farm helped their parents transition from poor farm subsidization to employment or share cropping.

As Social Security and federal housing projects started becoming more prominent, the 2000 acre poor farm was closed and sold off to area farmers .

Poor farms while now considered archaic, weren't that much different than the cinder block housing projects, food stamps and welfare that followed them other than the poor farms were county run and required labor investment of residents and had smaller administration staff than the federal programs that followed them in the next era.

Possibly in the current era , the homeless will eventually be sorted into the various groups needing specific attention and eventually work their way through to vocational rehabilitation if possible to find their way back to society as poor farm residents of past eras found a path back to the societies of their eras.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

wr said:


> Do you feel that will solve the homeless problem?


No I think it will solve some of the homelesses problems.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

snowlady said:


> Miss Kay, God bless your brother. Helping one person in that desperate of a situation is something not many can or would do.


 A lot of people do it every day, it's called taxes.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

The US has to enforce the laws already on the books. Lets start with "No Loitering"
The US has to remove laws perpetrating homelessness - doesn't matter what the cause. 
Agencies/People need to stop giving handouts in the form of clothing, shelter and food. Tough love is tough.
The US needs to limit immigration. Saying that only illegals will do certain kinds of work is not true. Hungry? Work.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Affordable housing isn't available in some areas, housing in itself isn't always available. 
Where do you imagine the homeless will go by "enforcing laws"?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Don’t you think that there are certain laws that are simply absurd and should not be on the books for instance no loitering where does the government have me on such a short tether they can decide that I have to keep moving? Doesn’t the right of speech inherently give me the right to stop and talk to someone or must all conversations be done at 5 mph?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

How about we don't try to solve this, or much of anything else, on the Federal level? Let each state and local government come up with their own plans, Those that work can be duplicated, those that don't can be abandoned with little widespread damage done. 

My thought is that it depends on the individual as to how/if the problem can be solved. There are no one-size-fits-all answers.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Do all problems have a solution?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> How about we don't try to solve this, or much of anything else, on the Federal level? Let each state and local government come up with their own plans, Those that work can be duplicated, those that don't can be abandoned with little widespread damage done.
> 
> My thought is that it depends on the individual as to how/if the problem can be solved. There are no one-size-fits-all answers.


It has to have a private, a local, a state, and a federal component.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Do all problems have a solution?


I would say yes. Finding a solution that works without creating more problems is the challenge.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Miss Kay said:


> My brother runs a mission for the homeless, addicted, ex-cons, etc. He actually goes into the woods on the edge of town where they camp out. He does sort of a triage. He asks them point blank if they want help getting off the booze and drugs, if not he doesn't want them to waste his time. Many have no intention of changing but plenty take him up on his offer and end up in his Mission. Of those some soon get kicked out or leave because they didn't really want to change, they just wanted a warm bed and a hot meal before they got stoned again. Then there are the mentally ill, which he can't help (although he sure thinks he can). Sadly he has found a place where the young people live in the large drain pipes under the city once they turn 18 and are kicked out of the foster system. they have no money, no family, nothing to drive, no address, no skills, so it's pretty hard to get a job. All they have is each other and they soon fall into bad habits and/or become victims themselves. But, every now and then he hits upon someone who got sick and couldn't work, who lost their job or home, etc. and just needed a free place to live and a little help in getting a job before graduating to their own apartment and independent living. I could never do what he does. I always see them as hopeless yet he thinks he can save them all. In actuality it ends up being somewhere in between.


That's kind of the way ours is done. Many companies will come in and use them for day labor. If they work out they will keep them on. If no one is hiring the county will use them for cleaning or mowing the parks. Usually a deputy will accompany then on this one because some can be violent. 

It works good when it works. Maybe 50 percent get better.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MoonRiver said:


> It has to have a private, a local, a state, and a federal component.


Why ?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Do all problems have a solution?


Yes, we just may not see it yet.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> Do all problems have a solution?


Of course but not everybody agrees on what problems are and sometimes the solution is to wait till later for a solution


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

MoonRiver said:


> I would say yes. Finding a solution that works without creating more problems is the challenge.


Well said.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> Yes, we just may not see it yet.


 Often times people refuse to see the solution to problems usually because they don’t like them


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

MoonRiver said:


> I would say yes. Finding a solution that works without creating more problems is the challenge.


Homelessness is not a new problem. Why is it allowed to grow to this proportion?

Someone's interest is being served by letting it fester and grow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Yes, we just may not see it yet.


Is a solution that hard to see? Does it require magic?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Of course but not everybody agrees on what problems are and sometimes the solution is to wait till later for a solution


So there are some people that do not see homelessness as a problem?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

For instance the solution to the homeless problem is for the taxpayers to give each homeless person a nice home. 
OK do you don’t like that one so how about we try this one.
The solution to the homeless problem is simply to shoot the homeless.
OK you don’t like that one.
See there you are I’ve offered up to solutions and you’re just being picky. 
There are solutions the problem is finding a compromise that enough people like face it nobody is going to like all of the solutions certainly not a compromise. Some people agreed with my first solution some people agreed with my last one kind a hard to find a middle ground There are solutions the problem is finding a compromise that enough people like face it nobody is going to like all of the solutions certainly not a compromise. Some people agreed with my first solution some people agreed with my last one , it’s kind a hard to find middle ground


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are problems and then there are realities.
Recognizing and understanding the differences are the first steps.
The thread title here would be somewhat akin to what is called a false positive.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> For instance the solution to the homeless problem is for the taxpayers to give each homeless person a nice home.
> OK do you don’t like that one so how about we try this one.
> The solution to the homeless problem is simply to shoot the homeless.
> OK you don’t like that one.
> ...


I can see how few people would agree those two idea. How is the view there on Mount Absurd?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> So there are some people that do not see homelessness as a problem?


 Of course. 
I don’t see homelessness has a problem. Sometimes I see it is a symptom sometimes I see it as a causeative to other problems.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> There are problems and then there are realities.
> Recognizing and understanding the differences are the first steps.
> The thread title here would be somewhat akin to what is called a false positive.


Are you suggesting the reality is we will always have the problem of homelessness?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> I can see how few people would agree those two idea. How is the view there on Mount Absurd?


The view from Mount absurd is great’!
It lets you see the problem clearly. 
Dissecting my statement to argue with it is absurd. Obviously there are very few people that would agree with both of those statements there are a few more that would agree with one of those statements and of course there are most people that are somewhere in the middle.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Of course.
> I don’t see homelessness has a problem. Sometimes I see it is a symptom sometimes I see it as a causeative to other problems.


So we can't solve those larger problems causing homelessness?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> Are you suggesting the reality is we will always have the problem of homelessness?


Why is homelessness a problem?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

HDRider said:


> So we can't solve those larger problems causing homelessness?


Why do you say that?
Why are you assuming that homelessness is always a problem.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Is a solution that hard to see? Does it require magic?


Not unless you think magic has been written into this thread. Some of the solutions are in here. In my town it's working. Without tax money. It could work with minimal tax money the same ways. 

Encoded in our DNA we have to be productive. Every animal on this planet does. You can't fix homelessness by just giving a handout. You have to give a hand up. You can't offer services for free without expecting something in return. 

What was that we talked about the other day? 

"If they really cared, they wouldn't make them dependent." 

Or something like that. I may have to go back and watch that video again. That was a very intelligent man. We need more like him.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Why is homelessness a problem?


It is a problem to those who want to get out.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> It is a problem to those who want to get out.


 That’s true but I think it is a problem to others too.
homelessness seems to be more of a problem to those that are not homeless than to those that are.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Often times people refuse to see the solution to problems usually because they don’t like them


The solution lies somewhere between indifference and execution.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There is NO “solution” to “homelessness.”

Mulitfaceted. 

Historically evident. 

“Finding a solution” is an overly simplistic concept. Y’all just proved that. 

Go outside now.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> That’s true but I think it is a problem to others too.
> homelessness seems to be more of a problem to those that are not homeless than to those that are.


I used to be homeless. By choice as I could have went home to mommy and daddy. I was stubborn and wanted to do things my way. I was all winter for about 6 months. I never asked for money and always pooped in the bathroom. I took a bath during the day in the creek while the sun was up. I picked up loose change and bought Quaker Oats made with creek water. I don't eat oatmeal to this day because of that.

All I wanted was a job. I wasn't a drunk and never did drugs. You would be surprised how many are just like I was.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

This problem is rather like forcing people to give up smoking, or drinking, there has to be a strong will to do it, and some reason to start...picture 12 step program, and admitting that you are powerless, and your life has become unmanageable.

^^^This applies to folks who are in the "choice" group.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> It has to have a private, a local, a state, and a federal component.


There is no constitutional Federal role in this issue.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Are you suggesting the reality is we will always have the problem of homelessness?


Define "Problem".
Define "Solved".


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Farmerga said:


> There is no constitutional Federal role in this issue.


Veterans. Public Housing. Federal aid to states and cities. Medicaid. SSI. I could go on, but I think I made my point.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Why is homelessness a problem?


Not for me. I have a home


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

MoonRiver said:


> Veterans. Public Housing. Federal aid to states and cities. Medicaid. SSI. I could go on, but I think I made my point.


With the exception of the first one, all are Unconstitutional. (Just because the Feds do something doesn't mean that they are authorized to do it by the Constitution.)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Define "Problem".
> Define "Solved".


Define define


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> I used to be homeless. By choice as I could have went home to mommy and daddy. I was stubborn and wanted to do things my way. I was all winter for about 6 months. I never asked for money and always pooped in the bathroom. I took a bath during the day in the creek while the sun was up. I picked up loose change and bought Quaker Oats made with creek water. I don't eat oatmeal to this day because of that.
> 
> All I wanted was a job. I wasn't a drunk and never did drugs. You would be surprised how many are just like I was.


How you feel about creek water?


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Duplicate


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Farmerga said:


> There is no constitutional Federal role in this issue.


The federal government can't solve this problem. It's too geographical. It has to be the local authorities. Every City is not the same. Some have been working on it already. Some haven't. It's not a one size fits all.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> How you feel about creek water?


When you are thirsty it can taste wonderful. Mind you this was thirty years ago. Not sure I would drink it today.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> When you are thirsty it can taste wonderful. Mind you this was thirty years ago. Not sure I would drink it today.


It was more pure then. 

Is Greta fixing creek water or just focused on passing gas


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Farmerga said:


> With the exception of the first one, all are Unconstitutional. (Just because the Feds do something doesn't mean that they are authorized to do it by the Constitution.)


By your definition your own job (that you spend countless hours killing on internet forums) is probably unconstitutional


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I read a book almost 50 years ago called Decision Therapy. In a nutshell, the point was that almost everyone, even most people with serious mental diseases, knew what the right thing to do was. For some people, right vs wrong didn't mean anything to them, but they still knew what society expected as the right thing to do. He claimed to have been very successful treating patients by teaching them to do the "right" thing.

Another thing that influenced my thinking is a story told by Richard Bandler, one of the founders of Neurolinguistic Programming (NLP). He was called to a clinic to work with a patient that believed he was Jesus. Bandler goes into the clinic and starts building a cross right next to the guy who thinks he is Jesus. Eventually the guy asks Bandler what he is doing.

Bandler replies that Easter is this coming Sunday, so he has to get the cross ready for the crucifixion on Friday. That it is Thursday, so he only has a few hours left to get the cross ready.

The guy just stares at Bandler for a long time and then he whispers to him "I'm really not Jesus. I just pretend to be".

Both of those make me think that almost everyone knows right from wrong, but for many different reasons, some people decide to do what is wrong. If we don't identify and help them correct their thinking, any program we try is likely to fail. We have to figure out why they are making poor decisions and help them learn to make better ones.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> By your definition your own job (that you spend countless hours killing on internet forums) is probably unconstitutional


Nope. How do you know what my job is? And it is not "My definition" it is a matter of if the task in question is listed in the Constitution as a power of the Federal Government.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

It's just a symptom of becoming a third world nation.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Farmerga said:


> With the exception of the first one, all are Unconstitutional. (Just because the Feds do something doesn't mean that they are authorized to do it by the Constitution.)


 Why would the first one be any more constitutional than the rest of them?


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

In most of nature it's pretty easy to control unwanted populations of problematic creatures. Take away the food source, they will leave and find different food sources elsewhere. Those people got to where they are, they can get to somewhere else. If they choose to break laws then they face consequences. Places like parts of California are no different in a biological sense than a rotting pile of fruit. Don't want fruit flies on the table, get rid of the fruit.

The problem we face is that there is no place left to colonize, not that there ever was, it was just the dregs of society cast off to displace other societies, until that place became desirable from folks from the motherland, or to be consumed by the place they were sent to. "Cast off" running the gamut from forced relocation to promise of a new world flowing with milk and honey.

We are at a time that it is no longer acceptable to round up homeless people and put them on a ship and send them somewhere to conquer "savages". And we have better disease control, can produce lots of food, and feel morally obligated to help people who don't want to help themselves. It's not the world it was when the potato famine hit Ireland.

Our only hope lies in Elon Musk. Mars colony, straighten up and get a job or you have a one way ticket to swing a hammer on mars.

But for other nations, they still have a frontier to cast off the dregs of their society. It's called modern day America.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


>


Dayum. You are on a roll today.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> I used to be homeless. By choice as I could have went home to mommy and daddy. I was stubborn and wanted to do things my way. I was all winter for about 6 months. I never asked for money and always pooped in the bathroom. I took a bath during the day in the creek while the sun was up. I picked up loose change and bought Quaker Oats made with creek water. I don't eat oatmeal to this day because of that.
> 
> All I wanted was a job. I wasn't a drunk and never did drugs. You would be surprised how many are just like I was.


 Who’s bathroom did you poop in
? Hi


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Who’s bathroom did you poop in
> ? Hi


The 7-11 or the 24/7 Kroger. There are public bathrooms everywhere if you are respectful of other people's property. You won't be shunned or outcast unless you want to be. You blend in instead of stand out. Most people never knew I slept in a culvert to keep the wind out. 

I did day work often just for food when I could get it. I dug a septic tank with a shovel for 2 bags of groceries that I didn't even know what was in them. It could have been all brussel sprouts for all I cared. Took 2 days and I thought I was rich. 

I got in on my own and got out the same way.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Never thought I would be discussing my poop on here though.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

SRSLADE said:


> It's just a symptom of becoming a third world nation.


Third world banana republics are so much easier to control.

When the 2nd is done, and the climate warms we will have all the bananas we can eat.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Why would the first one be any more constitutional than the rest of them?


Raising a military is a Federal power. Veterans matters is a part of that.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

doozie said:


> Affordable housing isn't available in some areas, housing in itself isn't always available.
> Where do you imagine the homeless will go by "enforcing laws"?


With luck they will go where housing is available and affordable. When I was earning 50 cents per hour, I found a room with meals.... $15 week.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Farmerga said:


> Raising a military is a Federal power. Veterans matters is a part of that.


Nope not really 
That army has already been raised veterans are no longer in the military


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Just a thought....I have seen many homeless care for their tent better than a LOT of people care for their house.

Mon


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

frogmammy said:


> Just a thought....I have seen many homeless care for their tent better than a LOT of people care for their house.
> 
> Mon


And consider that nearly half the population is a few paychecks away from being homeless.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> The 7-11 or the 24/7 Kroger. There are public bathrooms everywhere if you are respectful of other people's property. You won't be shunned or outcast unless you want to be. You blend in instead of stand out. Most people never knew I slept in a culvert to keep the wind out.
> 
> I did day work often just for food when I could get it. I dug a septic tank with a shovel for 2 bags of groceries that I didn't even know what was in them. It could have been all brussel sprouts for all I cared. Took 2 days and I thought I was rich.
> 
> I got in on my own and got out the same way.


 Just wondering where you were located at that time? I have found large areas of big cities where there are no public bathrooms in fact large areas where there are no bathrooms accessible to paying customers or even for a fee.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Never thought I would be discussing my poop on here though.


The truth can set you free.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

MoonRiver said:


> Off the top of my head without doing any research, I would divide homeless into 3 main categories:
> 
> Medical which would include drugs, mental, physical illness
> Misfortune
> Choice


I see the same problems here in our small town same as big cities have. There are more bigger populations elsewhere so the problems multiply. Anyone with medical of any kind should be sent to the hospital or rehabilitation until they are able to work. Then they need to counseled and helped with finding work and housing. The misfortunate need counseling and someone to help them find a job and housing until they can support themselves. Both groups need help getting back up and being productive. The third who are homeless by choice need not apply for aide. They are the free spirits who choose to live on the street homeless. In their case it is by choice and the rule applies; If any person is not willing to work then they don't eat the free meals!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

But there’s no such thing as a free poop?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Nope not really
> That army has already been raised veterans are no longer in the military


Yes, but the VA is among the benefits offered to prospective soldiers. It is a tool used to fulfill that responsibility.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Fear the homeless and the poor and the downtrodden. 
there was a Korean store in Los Angeles near a bus stop I went in and asked for change the Korean lady that ran the place was plum nasty about telling me that she was not a bank so I bought a small item
She was nasty when giving me the change even going so far as to say I know you just bought that for the change to which I replied of course. 
A black man behind me did the same thing and we chatted about it at the bus stop
He told me how much the neighborhood present at this particular store keep her because of her Attitude and sarcastic remarks. 
A few weeks later during the Los Angeles riots as I walked up to the bus stop I realize that I would not be able to get change there because her store was on fire. 
The woman was screaming and weeping and I suppose because I was the only other non-black face there she turned to me and asked “why why would they burn my store down”
I asked her if she remembered me she did not so I refreshed her memory and she Even then could not resist being sarcastic to me even then could not resist being sarcastic to me. 
I had planned on gently explaining the change issue to her but I could not resist the chance and I looked at her and replied because I suggested it.
Truth was the store was on fire long before I got to the bus stop I’m quite sure the neighborhood remembered on their own.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> But there’s no such thing as a free poop?



I have access to cow, goat, dog, and cat poop. You can come get some any time.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I have access to cow, goat, dog, and cat poop. You can come get some any time.


Thank you !it’s great to have friends that give a poop!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

AmericanStand said:


> Fear the homeless and the poor and the downtrodden.
> there was a Korean store in Los Angeles near a bus stop I went in and asked for change the Korean lady that ran the place was plum nasty about telling me that she was not a bank so I bought a small item
> She was nasty when giving me the change even going so far as to say I know you just bought that for the change to which I replied of course.
> A black man behind me did the same thing and we chatted about it at the bus stop
> ...



That’s quite a story.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> That’s quite a story.


Sure is


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Just wondering where you were located at that time? I have found large areas of big cities where there are no public bathrooms in fact large areas where there are no bathrooms accessible to paying customers or even for a fee.


In Texas it's building code. They tried to get away with it near Galveston but state stepped in and told them no.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

The homeless problem is easily solved. There are plenty of places currently available where they could all be housed, and put to work providing the needs of their community. Socialism at its finest! Everyone works at whatever job is assigned them, everyone eats what the community produces.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

That seems like a wise choice in building codes


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I always loved these too:




" "*Fractured Fairy Tales*" presented familiar fairy tales and children's stories, but with altered storylines and modernized for humorous, satirical effect. This segment was narrated by Edward Everett Horton; June Foray, Bill Scott, Paul Frees, and an uncredited[_citation needed_] Daws Butler often supplied the voices.[33] A typical example was their spin on "Sleeping Beauty." In this version, the prince (a caricature of Walt Disney) _doesn't_ wake up Sleeping Beauty; instead, he builds a theme-park around her ("Sleeping Beautyland"), and gets headlines in _Variety_ magazine ("Doze Doll Duz Wiz Biz"). "


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> That seems like a wise choice in building codes


If you have a public place you have to have a public bathroom. Some of those stores in Galveston county put in outhouses but it was still a bathroom.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> With luck they will go where housing is available and affordable. When I was earning 50 cents per hour, I found a room with meals.... $15 week.


You miss my point, there are none in some places. It's part of the problem. This is just one location, it's a growing problem.

Through 2020, the county needs to build several hundred housing units to catch up with existing workforce housing needs along with population growth. 

https://www.summitdaily.com/news/su...gh-housing-for-the-majority-of-its-workforce/


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The subway system in New York city does NOT have public restrooms.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Interesting read. I thinking less cost to build 1000 sq foot homes would help. $338,000,000 for seven hundred homes? Really? That's crowding a half million each!


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

AmericanStand said:


> Fear the homeless and the poor and the downtrodden.
> there was a Korean store in Los Angeles near a bus stop I went in and asked for change the Korean lady that ran the place was plum nasty about telling me that she was not a bank so I bought a small item
> She was nasty when giving me the change even going so far as to say I know you just bought that for the change to which I replied of course.
> A black man behind me did the same thing and we chatted about it at the bus stop
> ...





AmericanStand said:


> Fear the homeless and the poor and the downtrodden.
> there was a Korean store in Los Angeles near a bus stop I went in and asked for change the Korean lady that ran the place was plum nasty about telling me that she was not a bank so I bought a small item
> She was nasty when giving me the change even going so far as to say I know you just bought that for the change to which I replied of course.
> A black man behind me did the same thing and we chatted about it at the bus stop
> ...


In 1965 i worked close to Watts, Ca. 6 days of riots. There were a couple Japanese small stores and 4 Black stores and 6 bigger stores and other small stores owned by Jews. All the stores were damaged and robbed. Backs carried out TV'S and all they could carry out in 7 days from all the stores and set most of them on fire. For a few years the Jews would not build any store in Watts. The blacks had to go out of Watts to do their shopping for years because of those riots.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

https://www.wpr.org/lack-affordable-housing-stifles-growth-juneau-county

Interestingly, in this story the employer built housing to attract new hires.

In an attempt to make up for the lack of housing for potential employees, Brunner decided to take action a while ago. In the 1990s he built four duplexes on his farmland to help house new-hires.

To this day if one’s available, he’ll offer three months of free rent as part of a relocation stipend. That plus a base salary of $16 dollars an hour, and a benefits package Brunner calls "second-to-none," are all part of the company’s effort to find qualified staff, and keep the factory moving.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

HDRider said:


> You will never be elected to office.


 He is right however, especially with #3


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mnn2501 said:


> He is right however, especially with #3


I did not mean to imply he was wrong at all.

The larger problem is that elected officials are not motivated to solve problems. They are motivated to get elected, and pad their bank accounts. 

There are no shortage of solutions to homelessness, as many people here seem to believe. The shortage is of people in public service courageous enough to lead those good ideas to solve problems. Quite the contrary, they justify themselves by obfuscation to perpetuate the problems.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The subway system in New York city does NOT have public restrooms.


There are some, but I’d have to be desperate to go in them.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/27/nyregion/subway-bathrooms.html?searchResultPosition=2


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Interesting read. I thinking less cost to build 1000 sq foot homes would help. $338,000,000 for seven hundred homes? Really? That's crowding a half million each!


Yep, I think all sorts of things should cost less than the do all the time. 
Zillow some property costs in Breckenridge, it will drop your jaw.
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/85-Revett-Dr-89-Dillon-CO-80424/194083192_zpid/


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> There are some, but I’d have to be desperate to go in them.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/27/nyregion/subway-bathrooms.html?searchResultPosition=2


Have you ridden the tube in London, or the Metro in Paris? We are a third world country.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The subway system in New York city does NOT have public restrooms.


Then red States care more about their people?

What a concept.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Have you ridden the tube in London, or the Metro in Paris? We are a third world country.


Or the Tokyo Metro or the Toei subway, yes in comparison we got nothing.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

doozie said:


> Yep, I think all sorts of things should cost less than the do all the time.
> Zillow some property costs in Breckenridge, it will drop your jaw.
> https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/85-Revett-Dr-89-Dillon-CO-80424/194083192_zpid/


If you will note, no one has snapped it up in nearly a year on the market either. (358 days) Asking is one thing , finding a fool with lots of money to throw away is quite another.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

I do agree there are different reason for homelessness and thus, the solution is as different as the reasons. Personally, I have a very hard time wanting to help people that have made more life decisions (drugs/Alcohol abuse). Mental illness is a major problem but since as a society we decided it was time to main stream those with mental illness into everyday society, we've created that portion of the problem. I understand those that are homeless because of some crisis (job loss, loss of spouse, etc) and those are the folks that I think giving a hand-up is worth it. I do believe homelessness will be a problem forever. Throwing money at it does nothing except make non-profits make money to pay their executive's big bucks for "helping"


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Often drug and alcohol abuse are because of mental illness or a history of abuse. Masking the mental and physical pain.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

hiddensprings said:


> I do agree there are different reason for homelessness and thus, the solution is as different as the reasons. Personally, I have a very hard time wanting to help people that have made more life decisions (drugs/Alcohol abuse). Mental illness is a major problem but since as a society we decided it was time to main stream those with mental illness into everyday society, we've created that portion of the problem. I understand those that are homeless because of some crisis (job loss, loss of spouse, etc) and those are the folks that I think giving a hand-up is worth it. I do believe homelessness will be a problem forever. Throwing money at it does nothing except make non-profits make money to pay their executive's big bucks for "helping"


Not necessarily. We know the money we donate goes directly to rent for a homeless family. It depends on the non-profit.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> The subway system in New York city does NOT have public restrooms.


 Here for years I thought the subway system in New York was a bathroom


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They are trying to stop that. Only partially successful. It depends on the station. Some are VERY clean. Some have a stank.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> Often drug and alcohol abuse are because of mental illness or a history of abuse. Masking the mental and physical pain.


That doesn't apply only to the homeless.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> If you will note, no one has snapped it up in nearly a year on the market either. (358 days) Asking is one thing , finding a fool with lots of money to throw away is quite another.


Regardless, this is what is available.
Here is an example that did sell, smaller, basically a converted hotel room.

https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/660-Four-Oclock-Rd-APT-12A-Breckenridge-CO-80424/194072556_zpid/

And one like it for sale
https://www.zillow.com/homedetails/550-Four-Oclock-Rd-C-9-Breckenridge-CO-80424/194070494_zpid/

It's not an unrealistic asking price on the area. Can't even imagine the rental costs there.

It's no wonder there are homeless in the area. Even the smallest available home is out of the reach of the average worker.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Here for years I thought the subway system in New York was a bathroom


Quoting David Letterman from "Late Night" quoting Robert Duvall in "Apocalypse Now", referring to New York City,
"Ah, I love the smell of urine in the morning...."


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Neigh..........(face)Palm


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Farmerga said:


> Nope. How do you know what my job is? And it is not "My definition" it is a matter of if the task in question is listed in the Constitution as a power of the Federal Government.


You've mentioned on a couple of occasions you work for the federal government, apparently in an unnecessary position because you go thru the layoff.

The only time you post on this forum is during work hours, so not only do you suck the government teat, you cheat the taxpayers out of a fulls days work for a full days wages, capish?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The city of Austin has priced normal blue collar folks out of the housing market, too.

I own the house my father built in 1957. Two bedroom, two bath. Large family room and smaller living room. It has a marvelous yard, and a HUGE oak tree in the back yard. The rent is close to $2000/month. I can't afford to live there!! The taxes, as it isn't protected by the homestead exemption, are just over $10,000 per year.

Most single young folks are renting with a roommate, partner, or some other person with a job in order to pay rent in Austin.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

Lisa in WA said:


> That’s quite a story.


Key word "story"


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Here for years I thought the subway system in New York was a bathroom


I never rode the subway in NY. Hopefully never will either.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> Key word "story"


Why is it that when I reveal anything about my life it’s too much for you guys? Does anything interesting ever happen to you?


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

mreynolds said:


> I never rode the subway in NY. Hopefully never will either.


It's quite the experience, I kinda enjoyed it


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It was wonderful and part of a fantastic trip. The people on the subway were fascinating and VERY polite. A young pregnant woman tried to give me her seat. That's when I figured out that I must look older than I thought.  Someone offered me a seat on almost every crowded ride. I carefully took pictures of colorful folks on the subway.

On several occasions, the buskers were set up playing music or singing. They were WONDERFUL!!

American Stand, I have the same problem with my adventures. I've lived so many places and had grand things happen. People probably roll their eyes when I'm through, but they are polite and turn away.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> You've mentioned on a couple of occasions you work for the federal government, apparently in an unnecessary position because you go thru the layoff.
> 
> The only time you post on this forum is during work hours, so not only do you suck the government teat, you cheat the taxpayers out of a fulls days work for a full days wages, capish?


What makes you think he’s not giving a full days work?
Lots of jobs involve being on call for hours at a time or possibly just simply answering the phone once every few weeks. 
I once met a man in portal North Dakota whose job was to start the emergency equipment if there was an emergency. 
He did not maintain it he did not run it it was simply to start it. at the point I met him he had been working there for 17 years and had started the equipment three times


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

coolrunnin said:


> It's quite the experience, I kinda enjoyed it


I have to be honest, I didn't think it would be good for me to go down there with my cowboy hat on.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

coolrunnin said:


> It's quite the experience, I kinda enjoyed it


I usually ride the subway after a flight to New York airports . I found the subway to be much more pleasant at two in the afternoon than two in the morning. 
Ditto for Chicago’s Loop


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> I have to be honest, I didn't think it would be good for me to go down there with my cowboy hat on.


 Don’t worry you’ll fit right in with your cowboy hat
Specially if you also wear a lot of gold chains in the long for a coat
Pink fuzzy slippers will go a long ways towards making you look like one of the locals ....Er locos


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It was wonderful and part of a fantastic trip. The people on the subway were fascinating and VERY polite. A young pregnant woman tried to give me her seat. That's when I figured out that I must look older than I thought.  Someone offered me a seat on almost every crowded ride. I carefully took pictures of colorful folks on the subway.
> 
> On several occasions, the buskers were set up playing music or singing. They were WONDERFUL!!
> 
> American Stand, I have the same problem with my adventures. I've lived so many places and had grand things happen. People probably roll their eyes when I'm through, but they are polite and turn away.


 My close friends of heard my storys so often that they have them numbered. 
Luckily among my friends there are sufficient witnesses to most things that they can verify them here among mostly strangers I do not enjoy That respect.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It has occurred to me from what I have read here on this thread that homelessness is not the problem it is the solution !

Problem solved!


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Lisa in WA said:


> Not necessarily. We know the money we donate goes directly to rent for a homeless family. It depends on the non-profit.


 That's great if you've found a non-profit where 100% of the donations go to help the people they say they are helping. That is very, very rare. Before I donate to any non-profit, I look at their financials where they are required to publish. I've not found one that I'm comfortable sending money too


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Do it the NYC way

Cities across the United States are grappling with large homeless populations, but New York City decided to deal with the problem by relocating those sleeping in the streets or in shelters to other American cities.

The _New York Post_ reported that city records show that homeless people have been sent to 373 American cities.
​


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

coolrunnin said:


> You've mentioned on a couple of occasions you work for the federal government, apparently in an unnecessary position because you go thru the layoff.
> 
> The only time you post on this forum is during work hours, so not only do you suck the government teat, you cheat the taxpayers out of a fulls days work for a full days wages, capish?


For one thing, My work schedule is non-typical. For another, I worked during the shutdown, for free, BTW. If you will notice, I post ONLY during the day almost exclusively and not everyone works 9 to 5 capish? So, I await your apology for your gross mischaracterization of my work life. My job is firmly and obviously authorized by the interstate commerce clause of the Constitution. So again, I await an apology.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> For one thing, My work schedule is non-typical. For another, I worked during the shutdown, for free, BTW. If you will notice, I post ONLY during the day almost exclusively and not everyone works 9 to 5 capish? So, I await your apology for your gross mischaracterization of my work life. My job is firmly and obviously authorized by the interstate commerce clause of the Constitution. So again, I await an apology.


You do deserve an apology.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> You do deserve an apology.


Thank you


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Farmerga said:


> Thank you


There are many kinds of jobs and work hours. Quite often it is those that don't even work that are judging others' situations without even knowing what their position entails.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

painterswife said:


> There are many kinds of jobs and work hours. Quite often it is those that don't even work that are judging others' situations without even knowing what their position entails.


Some, like mine, are fully dependent on the schedule set by industry.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

This is government solving the homeless problem. Build and maintain "affordable housing". Levy high business taxes to pay for it . This will cause businesses to relocate, taking any local employment opportunities with them. Raise property taxes to make up the difference. Rent will go up to cover the property taxes. 

Soon, the only people that can afford rent are government employees. The entire local populace consists of well-off government employees and people that live at "the projects". Eventually, with no jobs, crime rises. The government employees move to a nicer section of town. The empty houses, that nobody could afford the rent on, fall in to disrepair and become inhabited by transient people. These people spawn subsequent generations that are born into the only life they know. Government employees seek aid from the federal government to help administer to these people. Rinse and repeat, everywhere businesses relocate to, cause a population spike, and the perceived need for "affordable housing". 

Eventually, some of these localities wise up and decide that employment opportunity has something to do with their problems. So they get government to help by offering grants to businesses that want to relocate. Businesses, being smarter than government entities, thanks to them being run by business people, soon realize that there isn't a good employee pool due to a lack of people familiar with being employed. They either pocket the grant money and employ outside talent, or move. Sometimes, if enough of the buildings fall down, the original government administrators will make a final push and get grant money for "downtown revitalization". They will turn the empty downtown businesses into little kitschy shops where their friends peddle trinkets to other hippies and hipsters that don't have a real job. 

We have created our own little third world countries in almost every city and we are importing more third world dwellers to add to it. So we have a whole bunch of people with no concept of working themselves out of a hole, or needing help to get them through a rough spot. They expect help all the time, and have generations worth of experiences to back up that expectation. So when these people find themselves out of doors, they don't really have a plan to resolve that situation, they have never had to formulate plans for their own existence. This is why you see a marked difference between people's success stories, and the hordes of homeless people pooping in the streets. People do what they know, create their own normality based on experiences. Successful people that went through a rough patch had some experience that told them that rummaging through trash for food and sleeping in a culvert was not a situation to stay in. But for those who came from one step away from that situation it is not that abnormal or undesirable.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

This is government solving the homeless problem. Build and maintain "affordable housing". Levy high business taxes to pay for it . This will cause businesses to relocate, taking any local employment opportunities with them. Raise property taxes to make up the difference. Rent will go up to cover the property taxes. 

Soon, the only people that can afford rent are government employees. The entire local populace consists of well-off government employees and people that live at "the projects". Eventually, with no jobs, crime rises. The government employees move to a nicer section of town. The empty houses, that nobody could afford the rent on, fall in to disrepair and become inhabited by transient people. These people spawn subsequent generations that are born into the only life they know. Government employees seek aid from the federal government to help administer to these people. Rinse and repeat, everywhere businesses relocate to, cause a population spike, and the perceived need for "affordable housing". 

Eventually, some of these localities wise up and decide that employment opportunity has something to do with their problems. So they get government to help by offering grants to businesses that want to relocate. Businesses, being smarter than government entities, thanks to them being run by business people, soon realize that there isn't a good employee pool due to a lack of people familiar with being employed. They either pocket the grant money and employ outside talent, or move. Sometimes, if enough of the buildings fall down, the original government administrators will make a final push and get grant money for "downtown revitalization". They will turn the empty downtown businesses into little kitschy shops where their friends peddle trinkets to other hippies and hipsters that don't have a real job. 

We have created our own little third world countries in almost every city and we are importing more third world dwellers to add to it. So we have a whole bunch of people with no concept of working themselves out of a hole, or needing help to get them through a rough spot. They expect help all the time, and have generations worth of experiences to back up that expectation. So when these people find themselves out of doors, they don't really have a plan to resolve that situation, they have never had to formulate plans for their own existence. This is why you see a marked difference between people's success stories, and the hordes of homeless people pooping in the streets. People do what they know, create their own normality based on experiences. Successful people that went through a rough patch had some experience that told them that rummaging through trash for food and sleeping in a culvert was not a situation to stay in. But for those who came from one step away from that situation it is not that abnormal or undesirable.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I suppose since government created the problem we might as well let them fix it.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

AmericanStand said:


> Why is it that when I reveal anything about my life it’s too much for you guys? Does anything interesting ever happen to you?


I believe your stories, both past and future.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

I just don't see a problem in this town. Nobody is living in the streets or woods. We do have a shelter for about 45 people but they all pay to stay. If they get a check the shelter gets it. They get two meals a day and $50 a week to spend. If they work they pay the shelter $100 a week. So they aren't homeless....


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

That’s a interesting service model. 
Who is the service provider they definitely deserve some attaboys


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> I believe your stories, both past and future.


 I always thought as I got older my life would become less interesting but the truth of the matter is that’s not true. 
With more experience more things that I’m curious about and more money in my pocket I find more adventures are available to me And I am even more inclined to enjoy the curious the unusual and the unknown. 
Plus my filters seem to of broken down even more.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

There are two kinds of people who have the best stories and will make you want to sit down and listen to them-
children and old timers.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> That’s a interesting service model.
> Who is the service provider they definitely deserve some attaboys


A local preacher/handyman . They get donations from people and churches.Three full time employees who cook and clean,no alcohol and must be in church on Sunday unless they have to work...


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> I suppose since government created the problem we might as well let them fix it.


That is kind of like letting the 4 year old, who plays with matches, run to the fire station and drive back the truck to put out the fire that he just set.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It’s amazing how much fascination a child Can find in a tiny subject. 

My best friend has given her four-year-old a plant it is in a 1 inch clay pot and this kid has found hours of interest in the thing
When he first got it he spent at least 15 minutes describing every branch ,every leaf, every molecule of dirt to me. 
At other times I’m sure he has been nearly as long explaining to me how the water drops off the leaves and soaks into the soil, how a tiny ant moved into the pot then brought his friends. 
How he discovered that his plant was sick and needed sunlight etc.
If all you had to go on was his descriptions of things you would swear this one inch pot was As busy as a small town.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Farmerga said:


> That is kind of like letting the 4 year old, who plays with matches, run to the fire station and drive back the truck to put out the fire that he just set.


 No it’s a lot more like if A four-year-old Imagines himself to be a fireman then imagines there to be a fire and then imaginably put’s the fire out. 
I think the homeless problem is mostly in the imaginations of people that are not homeless


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Let me climb to the top of Mount absurd for a moment and see if I can see anything. 
Ahhh yep there it is ,
It’s a lot like if a man and a woman get married and move in together. They quickly discover that she Likes everything neat and tidy on the other hand it wouldn’t bother him if therewas a pizza box on the floor. After a few months she asked him why he never helps with the house cleaning?
He replies the house never gets dirty. 
You see his cleanup instinct is never triggered because long before it gets to the level where it would bother him she has dealt with it. 
I think the problems associated with homelessness are mostly in the minds of those that are not homeless. After all the homeless are the most able to vote with their feet. 
If there’s too much trash in the alley and too much poop on the sidewalk they will go elsewhere when it bothers them. 
But the neat freak traveling through there in camp area does not feel the same


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

AmericanStand said:


> No it’s a lot more like if A four-year-old Imagines himself to be a fireman then imagines there to be a fire and then imaginably put’s the fire out.
> I think the homeless problem is mostly in the imaginations of people that are not homeless


Exactly. Everybody has a home. One thing I noticed around certain people that would fall into what some people would call the homeless category, where I might ask you "where do you live", they say "where are you staying at". Beyond the obvious lack of education thanks to our failed education system, ending a sentence with a preposition, it brings attention to their perspective on housing arrangements. They always find a place to stay, there are plenty of abandoned homes and business in the wake of government intervention. If it falls through, they stay some place else. Path of least resistance. They would be welcome to stay here, but there is work to be done and I don't have the good party drugs, so not likely I'll have any boarders. In a local town, run by powers favorable to homeless people, there is a huge panhandling pandemic. It has become a local sport for people to stake these people out and watch them go into a business, change clothes, and come out and get in their nice car, and take pictures of them doing so to post to social media. Some people are only homeless for long enough to get the handouts it seems.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Years ago I watched a show on cruises ship being run aground to be scrapped. I thought tgats dumb why not use them as housing in disaster areas. Now today I see Cal. Is think of using them as homeless shelters.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> A local preacher/handyman . They get donations from people and churches.Three full time employees who cook and clean,no alcohol and must be in church on Sunday unless they have to work...


Sounds like the same as ours. It has been around 4 decades.


----------



## Alder (Aug 18, 2014)

Workfarms for the usual suspects. A warm place to sleep, meals, showers, a broom, dish towel, potato peeler, or a shovel and a hoe.

In the case of the truly mentally incompetent...humane institutionalization and treatment until functional or forever.

Don't like it? Clean up, get a job and take proper care of yourself like normal people have to do.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Forcast said:


> Years ago I watched a show on cruises ship being run aground to be scrapped. I thought tgats dumb why not use them as housing in disaster areas. Now today I see Cal. Is think of using them as homeless shelters.


 A cruise ship is far more expensive to maintain than a equivalent apartment building or tent camp.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It doesn’t matter what we think good homes are for the homeless it only matters what they think.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Prisoners are the ones who have to be in prison, maybe they should be the ones to run the prison.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

TripleD said:


> I just don't see a problem in this town. Nobody is living in the streets or woods. We do have a shelter for about 45 people but they all pay to stay. If they get a check the shelter gets it. They get two meals a day and $50 a week to spend. If they work they pay the shelter $100 a week. So they aren't homeless....


I had to call the pastor yesterday.The updates are 60 people, paved parking lot for those employed and 3 meals a day. It must be going well because the max payment is now $365 per month...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TripleD said:


> I had to call the pastor yesterday.The updates are 60 people, paved parking lot for those employed and 3 meals a day. It must be going well because the max payment is now $365 per month...


These types of programs really work well. It helps to weed out the ones that will never get out and the mentally disabled. Then it gives them a sense of worth they may not have had in a long time. From there, anything is possible.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Maybe we should think of homeless as tribes. While some individuals seem to want to be alone, many seem to belong, to some degree, to a homeless community or tribe.

That would mean they most likely have a code they live by and certain people have taken on unofficial leadership roles. Maybe by working with these informal leaders, improvements could be made in their living conditions. Maybe this is a first step at helping some move to shelters, some to medical facilities, and some into a job.

Most social programs for the homeless require that they take a huge 1st step. What I am suggesting is it might be better to help them take several small steps.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

There is absolutely a code. My neighbor used to be homeless. He talks on occasion about newbie panhandlers that don’t know to follow protocol.


----------



## georger (Sep 15, 2003)

For the young ones, mandatory military enrollment. There's still hope they can be turned around.

It's doubtful anything can be done for the older ones. We have a lot of both here in my city.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It can't be "solved".
> It can only be mitigated too some degree.


Agreed. 

The solutions vary widely depending on why the person is homeless. A person who is homeless because they have just fled an abusive relationship is not the same as a person who can't find safe housing because they just got out of prison, and neither of those is the same as a person who has mental health issues and refuses treatment.


----------

